

Coding etiquette: Don't shorten your code - artellectual
https://www.codemy.net/posts/coding-etiquette-dont-shorten-your-code

======
informatimago
Absolutely! Editors have autocompletion feature for the lazy typists. Bad
identifiers can cost you jobs!

~~~
pwr
Actually, in some environments bad identifiers could save your job: Job
Security through Code Obscurity. It's sad, but more often than not true.

------
wlievens
Agreed with the point but damn that was some awful writing!

~~~
artellectual
Sorry about that. I hit the publish button way too early on this one, no
excuses.

